# task scheduler



## serverinfo (Jun 29, 2012)

Task scheduler jobs:

I had lot of jobs set up on task scheduler.
For security reasons, we are planning to change the password of the account that the jobs are running now.

This is how i do: open properties of the job and set the password there.

There are lot of jobs.

So is there any command or job to set up so that i can run to change the task scheduler account password.

Please suggest.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

```
H:\>schtasks /?

SCHTASKS /parameter [arguments]

Description:
    Enables an administrator to create, delete, query, change, run and
    end scheduled tasks on a local or remote system. Replaces AT.exe.

Parameter List:
    /Create         Creates a new scheduled task.

    /Delete         Deletes the scheduled task(s).

    /Query          Displays all scheduled tasks.

    /Change         Changes the properties of scheduled task.

    /Run            Runs the scheduled task immediately.

    /End            Stops the currently running scheduled task.

    /?              Displays this help/usage.

Examples:
    SCHTASKS
    SCHTASKS /?
    SCHTASKS /Run /?
    SCHTASKS /End /?
    SCHTASKS /Create /?
    SCHTASKS /Delete /?
    SCHTASKS /Query  /?
    SCHTASKS /Change /?
```


----------

